# "Crazy Monkey" clips



## Andrew Green (Sep 21, 2006)

These are some short clips on "Crazy Monkey" style boxing.  This is a product of the Straight Blast Gym, or more specifcally Rodney King, A former SBG instructor with a boxing specialty:


Elevation Dive:

[yt]GrewiYRi48o[/yt]


Clinch / Hook:

[yt]H7w2IUJ7jR8[/yt]


Open Hand Slap:

[yt]JC-lIMuBkko[/yt]



Southpaw:

[yt]ktMUux9Q5zk[/yt]


Defending the Jab:

[yt]njPgVLPTWZk[/yt]


Jab / Uppercut / cross:

[yt]ReJhnJnsU88[/yt]


Jab / cross / shovel hook:

[yt]F256qCZtzAc[/yt]


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice find Andrew!


----------



## Marvin (Sep 24, 2006)

Crazy monkey is a big part of our stand up. It is good stuff.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 24, 2006)

Some of the same concepts are in our Modern Bare-Knuckle program. I guess when it works, it works... good stuff!!


----------



## Marvin (Sep 25, 2006)

Tulisan said:


> Some of the same concepts are in our Modern Bare-Knuckle program. I guess when it works, it works... good stuff!!


Sounds interesting Paul, can you share any details?


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 25, 2006)

Marvin said:


> Sounds interesting Paul, can you share any details?


 
Sure. I'll elaborate some. In a nutshell, my grandfather was a competitive boxer (golden gloves champ '37 and '38), but got started learning how to fight bare-knuckle from old timers in the farms he worked and on the streets in Detroit later on. He was an avid shooter, and took both Karate and Judo on top of his boxing. He is the one that really pushed me to get started in learning combat stuff.

My first lessons in punching and fighting in general were from him, and he kind of coached me until his death in 1998. I also learned boxing and kickboxing skills from Roops back in his hayday, and the litaney of boxers who used to come in at the time (from Azteca, Kronks, and so forth) to fight. I did a fair amount of work with a great coach (Kakan) who retired pro in 82'; he was Roops corner man when he beat Joe Lewis, and he was one of Ruben Flores' guys back in those early days.

Anyways, I was never greatly interested in competing, but I would always revert to boxing skills when fights would happen (along with basic grappling and 'dirty' tactics). It just never got as intricate and elaborate as my other martial arts training would assume.

Considering this, when I started my company I had decided to role our entire ongoing unarmed based program into a boxing based program designed for the street rather then anything else.

But all this means is that we are alert to dirty tactics, environmental factors, and grappling that would be prevented by the rules of a boxing competition. This does not mean that we can negate tried and true boxing and fighting principles in favor of subjective, speculative techniques. Everything in the program has to fit in with what is happening in real fights nowadays (based on the evidence we have available), and has to work against the unpredictable, resisting opponent. So we put everything into a sparring format, even though we aren't gearing up for the ring specifically.

We focus a lot on the basic boxing punches (without gloves) and defense, punching power and generating power from even the most ackward positions, and on aggressive defense. From that basic format we address everything; elbows, knees, stomps, clinch, posting, sprawling, groundfighting, etc. We even address weapons later. This way, it is a comprehensive program. The goal in the designing of the program is to bridge the gap between the training floor and the street as much as possible, so that what we train will directly correlate. I wanted a program that is different then most martial arts that do a lot of exercises that are designed to build "attributes" (preset drills against compliant partners, kata, etc.), but where the gap between what is being trained and what will actually occur in a fight is quite large. 

Lastly, this is a combative program done in the American tradition; this means that it is very utilitarian, and that it is constantly evolving.

It has been working quite well so far, and I (and my clients) have been very pleased with the evolution of the program. Most of my private clients request this program above anything else, for whatever reason.

As to the video clips, we have basically everything that was shown except the jab defense; that's a little different then what we currently do. Plus, I don't know if he was bending his wrist with the shovel hook, but it looked like he was, and we wouldn't recommend that either. Our shovel hook is about the same as shown otherwise, however. It is very reaffirming to me when I see other good coaches who are independent sources incorporating the same stuff that we do as well.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info! If you are going to Brian's next weekend  I'll pick your brain.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 25, 2006)

Marvin said:


> Thanks for the info! If you are going to Brian's next weekend I'll pick your brain.


 
That would be fun. I might be going; depends on dog training schedule. Maybe I'll hitch a ride with Rich, and be his bizzach for the day (can I carry your bag for you, Mr. Parsons?). :lol:


----------

